# AVG antivirus and internetdownloadmanager [Resolved]



## luay (Jul 17, 2007)

hey guys, 

newb here ! lol

I 've been using internet download manager (IDM) since a long time, no problems. working great.

yesterday, following an update for avg antivirus, IDM stopped working, and everytime i browse into its directory or try to excute IDM.exe i get the virus alert from avg !!!

IDM doesn't work anymore, tried uninstall reinstall, same thing, same alert.

tried existing AVG then start IDM, didn't work.


virus identrified ; obfustat.ARP (that's the AVG msg i get)


HELP ! i need to use IDM again ! 

thank u


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: AVG antivirus and internetdownloadmanager*

Hello and Welcome to TSF :wave: :luxhello:

It's probably a false positive from AVG, if you try posting in the AVG Forum then (possibly) one of the AVG staff will look at it and fix it for the next definitions update


----------



## luay (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: AVG antivirus and internetdownloadmanager*

hey ! thanks !

this is what AVG forum got me : 
If you suspect a file to be a false positive. Test the file at [virusscan.jotti.org] and if it is a false positive, archive (zip, arc, tar etc) the file using a password and email a copy to [email protected] with a brief description as well as the password you used to archive it with. 

If it is a false positive , turn off hueristic scanning for the time being. When Grisoft adjusts the virus defintions you can turn it back on. If you are unable to still test/email the file after disabling the hueristics, you will need to temporarily disable the Resident Shield. 



----
i couldn't do the [virusscan.jotti.org] , it doesn't allow me to choose the file when I browse for it, neither allows me to archive it (.rar) for instance. !? 

I have the latest avg updates. 
I uninstalled internet download manager and downloaded the program (latest version) from their website (internetdownloadmanager.com) as well, and installed it and problem happened again. 


it says: "i don't have the appropriate permission to access the file" 

I am the adminstrator of this cmoputer and the ONLY user, i'm using windows vista ultimate, when i right-click to "Run as adminstrator" it doesn't work as well. 

so when I goto [virusscan.jotti.org] and browse for the file, and choose it, I get that 'permission' error. also when I want to archive it, I can't do anything to the file. 

as I stated earlier, I turned off AVG, uninstalled IDM, then reinstalled it back (while AVG is off), and tried to access the file, IDM.exe , but problem persists, I can't do anything to the file, and when AVG is back on, it detects it as a virus (Obfustat.ARP). I also uninstalled the IDM version I own and downloaded the LATEST version from IDM website, and probelm persisted. 

I believe all this problem started following an update for AVG antivirus yesterday. 

help... 

thank you


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: AVG antivirus and internetdownloadmanager*

Try uploading it to VirusTotal


----------



## luay (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: AVG antivirus and internetdownloadmanager*

" you don't have permission to open this file 

contact the file owner or adminstrator to aquire permission "


this is what I get when I browse to point to the file !? what is this !? I'm the only user of this PC and I have complete adminstrator privilages.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: AVG antivirus and internetdownloadmanager*

From http://forums.hexus.net/showthread.php?p=1145529


> I cleared this problem with AVG support, it's a false detection and will be fixed with today's update (17 July 2007 10:00 AM GMT+7)


----------



## luay (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: AVG antivirus and internetdownloadmanager*

Thanks..

Solved !

though the v. vault/heal didn't work before, got new update. reinstalled IDMan into different directory, working fine now again.


Thanks everyone!


----------

